# OKCpedia > Businesses & Employers >  Gazette's Best of OKC

## OKCDrummer77

The Gazette released their Final 5 for their annual Best of OKC awards today.  Some of our own members' businesses made the cut (Vintage Timeless Coffee, Red Cup, Red Prime Steakhouse), so go vote and support your favorite local businesses!

My apologies in advance if I missed naming a business owned by a fellow OKCTalker.  Those are the ones that came to mind at this late hour.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

:Frown: 

They didn't list my business..._Patchouli and Limburger Potpourri Blending Factory_ on their list.

Jerks.

----------


## Karried

Congrats to our faves here on OKCTalk!

----------


## LIL_WAYNE_4_PREZIDENT08

can we getta link?

----------


## OKCDrummer77

> can we getta link?


Survey | OKGazette.com

Last night, it errored when I tried to submit my picks.   Maybe they have it fixed today.  I haven't tried yet.  They should also have a paper ballot in this week's issue.

----------


## soonerfan21

still doesn't work - hopefully they will get it fixed soon?

----------


## jstanthrnme

The survey works now.  They've put Ted's and Hideaway against each other in Best Casual Dining.  Those are two of my favorite places. I'm kind of torn on that one.

----------


## OKCDrummer77

^^ Good to know.  Thanks.

----------


## kmf563

Have they announced the winners yet or when is that supposed to happen? Why does Carrie Underwood keep getting nominated for the best of OKC performer? Has she ever even performed in OKC? It's not called the best of Oklahoma or top People and Places from Oklahoma...I don't understand this. She's not from OKC, she doesn't perform in OKC, so what is it? I'm not saying she shouldn't get some kind of recognition as an okie - but this isn't it.

----------


## alan

Vote VINTAGE for best coffee house!

----------


## ultimatesooner

never been to a lot of places on the list so I voted for the places with the coolest names or voted against 2 places that really suck - ted's and hideaway

----------


## jstanthrnme

> never been to a lot of places on the list so I voted for the places with the coolest names or voted against 2 places that really suck - ted's and hideaway


Sounds like you should patronize more of our local establishments... Take some notes, its called Best of OKC for a reason.

----------


## BabyBoomerSooner

> Why does Carrie Underwood keep getting nominated for the best of OKC performer? Has she ever even performed in OKC? It's not called the best of Oklahoma or top People and Places from Oklahoma...I don't understand this. She's not from OKC, she doesn't perform in OKC, so what is it? I'm not saying she shouldn't get some kind of recognition as an okie - but this isn't it.


I saw her perform at the Centennial Concert at the Ford Center last November and I think she opened up for one of the male country artists who played the same venue recently.  I'm not a big fan of her "performing", but she's got a decent voice.

----------


## kmf563

Well, I've seen a lot of brilliant performers at the Ford Center!! Can I vote for them next year? Maybe the best okc performer can be Rob Thomas or Trent Rezner, Jon Bon Jovi, John Mayer.  How about Judas Preist...he's at the Zoo does that count? 

I don't think that's what this category was intended to cover. And shouldn't. It should be someone who is a frequent performer in okc - Shane Henry, Edgar Cruz, Albert Aguilar, Ali Harter, Aaron Newman, Carter Sampson, etc.

----------


## kevinpate

Are the nominees picked on the basis on number of recommendations received, or is there some panel that sits down and hashes out the prospects on each category.

----------


## FritterGirl

I'm sorry, but this makes no sense:

Best Theater:

AMC Quail Spring 24 - movie theater
Harkins Bricktown - movie theater
Tinseltown - moviei theater
Warren - movie theatre

and lumped in with those is Lyric Theatre, a local Broadway performing arts group.  While Lyric recently built a beautiful new performing arts facility, it is NOT a movie theater and shouldn't be lumped in with these.

----------


## Luke

> I'm sorry, but this makes no sense:
> 
> Best Theater:
> 
> AMC Quail Spring 24 - movie theater
> Harkins Bricktown - movie theater
> Tinseltown - moviei theater
> Warren - movie theatre
> 
> and lumped in with those is Lyric Theatre, a local Broadway performing arts group.  While Lyric recently built a beautiful new performing arts facility, it is NOT a movie theater and shouldn't be lumped in with these.


Boy, that is odd.  Really out of place.

----------


## FritterGirl

There were a few other seemingly-random ones in there as well.

I miss the categories of old:

Best Place to Pamper your Pooch
Best Place to Spy a Local Celebrity
Best Place to Meet your Future Spouse
Best Politician Who Needs to Get the Heck Out of Dodge
Best Place to Be Caught Reading the Gazette
Best Local Performing Arts Group, etc., etc., etc.

Don't get me wrong, I'm an avid Gazette reader and fan.  But the survey used to be more about what made this community great, and not so much about the commercial side.  My organization has been called no fewer than three times in the past 10 days to advertise in the upcoming issue, just because we made it into the "Top 5" of our category, and we RARELY, I mean, RARELY advertise in the Gazette; perhaps once every 3 years and only for wedding stuff.

It's more commercial than anything.  Darn that whole money biz.  It just has to ruin everything.

----------


## alan

> Are the nominees picked on the basis on number of recommendations received, or is there some panel that sits down and hashes out the prospects on each category.


this year there are two rounds of voting.

they take the top five out of the first round and move them to the second round.

did I mention Vote VINTAGE for best coffee house?
 :Tiphat:

----------


## OKCDrummer77

The final results will be published in the August 13th issue.  So, there's still time to vote if you haven't yet.

----------


## okcnative

So where are they now on the "Best Of" voting at the Gazette? Round 2 yet?





> But the survey used to be more about what made this community great, and not so much about the commercial side. My organization has been called no fewer than three times in the past 10 days to advertise in the upcoming issue, just because we made it into the "Top 5" of our category, and we RARELY, I mean, RARELY advertise in the Gazette; perhaps once every 3 years and only for wedding stuff.
> 
> It's more commercial than anything. Darn that whole money biz. It just has to ruin everything.


Fritter Girl --- you make some interesting points about the changes from the old days. Anyone else feeling this way about our alternative weekly?

----------


## bornhere

Absolutely. The Gazette's golden age was when Kenneth Siens (sp?) was the editor.

Now it seems totally advertising-driven. The 'special editions' that are just a few subject- or suburb-specific features wedged into a bunch of ads, for example. Or that weiner-dog race that exists to get people to buy little ads for their dachshunds. 

And what's the story on those first-person shopping features? Is there a quid pro quo on those?

On the plus side, there's still Doonesbury and the cover art is usually nothing short of fantastic.

----------


## okcnative

Born Here - How long ago was it that Siens was editor?

----------


## FritterGirl

> And what's the story on those first-person shopping features? Is there a quid pro quo on those?


No quid pro quo.  I know ShopGirl personally.  She picks a "theme" for the week, researches local stores that carry that description of goods, then goes out and interviews store owners and managers about their product lines. 

Since she started doing this about a year ago, I think she's received SWAG like maybe once or twice.  It was unsolicited, and was delivered to the paper from random stores who were having a special promotions.

She doesn't get anything for free from these stores, and even has a rule for herself, which is "no shopping" when she goes out to do research for her column. She really does do everything she can to keep her influence to simply that as columnist.  

As for the Daschund Dash, keep in mind this was an event that the Gazette more or less started, and proceeds from the race, including the "wagers," t-shirt sales, etc. go to support local animal shelters.  That, and it's just a darn great - and super fun - event.  If you haven't attended one, I'd highly recommend it.  

While I get a bit gripy of the over-commercialization of their "Best Of" series, the Gazette is still the best "rag" (and I say that lovingly) in town, and is willing to cover stories other local papers can't or won't touch.  Plus, admittingly, I have a secret crush on Bucky the intern.

----------


## bornhere

That's another thing! 'Chicken Fried News' isn't funny, clever, witty or anything. The spot illustrations are great, but the copy that goes with them is just a waste. 'News of the Weird' is much better.

----------


## jstanthrnme

The ads are a bit excessive, but on the flipside, it offers quality, local news and information that's free.  Thats a pretty good trade-off.  I do get sick of reading Robin Meyers and his critics in the letters to the editor, I'd rather see another Riverwind ad, than all of that.  I support most of his beliefs, but I just get tired of seeing the rebuttals from readers.

----------


## jbrown84

> Some of our own members' businesses made the cut (Vintage Timeless Coffee, Red Cup, Red Prime Steakhouse),


Who here owns Red Cup?




> I don't think that's what this category was intended to cover. And shouldn't. It should be someone who is a frequent performer in okc - Shane Henry, Edgar Cruz, Albert Aguilar, Ali Harter, Aaron Newman, Carter Sampson, etc.


Or if they HAD to have a national celebrity, Graham Colton would make much more sense.




> Are the nominees picked on the basis on number of recommendations received, or is there some panel that sits down and hashes out the prospects on each category.


There is no panel.  The first "round" is a list of categories asking for nominations, and they are tallied to get the nominees.  The problem is you are at the mercy of the nominators, so when you have a vague category like Best Theater, you wind up with Lyric thrown in with 4 movie theatres.

----------


## OKCDrummer77

> Who here owns Red Cup?


We have a user by the name of "redcup".  I assumed he/she is the owner or somehow related to the shop.  Correct me if I'm wrong.

----------


## kmf563

I only agree with 7 of the results. 
Next year I am absolutely voting for random crap.

----------


## jbrown84

Out of 5 nominees in all the categories, you only like 7?

----------


## kmf563

> Out of 5 nominees in all the categories, you only like 7?


No, the winners have been announced. I only agree with 7 of those.

----------


## asta2

> No, the winners have been announced. I only agree with 7 of those.


No, the winners have NOT been announced.  They won't be until the Aug 13 issue.  90% of the Gazette Staff do know who the winners are and won't until next week.

----------


## jbrown84

Hmmmmm

----------


## kmf563

> No, the winners have NOT been announced.  They won't be until the Aug 13 issue.  90% of the Gazette Staff do know who the winners are and won't until next week.


well...i know so somebody leaked.

----------


## OKCDrummer77

The results are in:

Best of OKC 2008

----------


## EvokeCoffee

I blogged about this yesterday as the results where online by clicking on the "of" in the logo on the Gazette's page.

Maybe it was a leak but I got the message from MySpace..

At any rate, they are "live" now all the same.

----------


## alan

Jave Dave's?  Really?

They are the oldest and most known, but wouldn't say the are the "Best" of OKC.

----------


## jbrown84

At least it wasn't Starbucks!

----------


## jsibelius

> Java Dave's?  Really?
> 
> They are the oldest and most known, but wouldn't say the are the "Best" of OKC.


Well I would!  Good thing there are other voters.

----------


## skooter

To enjoy a free paper, you're gonna have to put up with a little advertising.  I'm not sure it's ALL about the money at Gazette, but they have to operate somehow...

----------


## skooter

If you read the intro to the Best of OKC story in this issue, it says that the readers, not Gazette staff, choose all nominees and winners.  It wouldn't be any fun if the Gazette just picked them... but there would probably be a lot cooler winners.

----------


## FritterGirl

> If you read the intro to the Best of OKC story in this issue, it says that the readers, not Gazette staff, choose all nominees and winners. It wouldn't be any fun if the Gazette just picked them... but there would probably be a lot cooler winners.


It seems that in the past, though, the rules were more "strict."  For example, entrants had to be "local" to Oklahoma City specifically, and not just Oklahoma.  Hence, you wouldn't have Toby Keith (Moore) and Carrie Underwood (Checotah) listed among or winning the category of "Best Local" Musician.   Although, Moore is a suburb, and they have regularly had OU personalities among "Best Local Celebrity," so I guess Toby could be included in the list.   Checotah, where Underwood is from, is practically in Arkansas, so I would hardly say that is "Oklahoma City"-related.

They also used to have a restriction regarding nominees and winners.  An individual or organization or couldn't be a nominee in multiple categories, hence you couldn't have the same winner in multiple categories.  It just distributed the fun more, if that makes any sense at all.

----------


## EvokeCoffee

I guess really what it comes down to is this:

If your business is listed, do what you can to get your customers to vote!  That is how you win and that is how your name gets out there.

----------


## alan

> Well I would!  Good thing there are other voters.


come in to Vintage, let me buy you a cup of coffee.

----------


## bornhere

> It seems that in the past, though, the rules were more "strict."


Actually, there was a time when there were essentially no rules at all. They had a category for 'best chicken fried steak' one year, and it was won by Grandy's which didn't even _have_ a chicken fried steak. (Although it had some preprocessed something called 'country steak' or something similar.)

There was a seldom-watched second-string newscaster who won 'best newscaster' or 'best personality' a few years in a row, back when ballot stuffing was still permissible.

----------


## kevinpate

To some folk, Grandy's was good eatin'.  Never really understood that myself, but I can't deny their obvious passion either.

----------

